# Lamb pink glass mason jar



## terrik502

My sister-in law cleaned out a old barn and found a old Jar with Lamb name on the front it is a light pink in color. Has anyone seen anything like this?
 She also found several other jars 
 Ball perfect mason with a 4 circled on the bottom
 A Atlas with a 3 on it
 A old golden harvest jar
 One with a name of Longlife on it with the letter L circled.
 One has on it
  Mason Jar with a star circled 
 Also one of the jars has L.. Laurens Quality Glass Since 1910 3770924
 Any help is appreciated.
 Teri


----------



## pyshodoodle

Hi Teri - Welcome to the forum!

 I can't help you, but one of the jar members should be along to give you assistance. Some of those sound common, some I've never heard of. Can't wait to hear what our resident experts have to say!

 Kate


----------



## pyshodoodle

Did she find any other bottles?


----------



## coboltmoon

Hello, the pink Lamb Mason jar was clear originally.  When glass is made it is not naturally clear and a decolorizer is needed.  From about 1915 to about 1935 clear glass was made with a chemical that made the glass clear but over time from exposure from the sun the glass will turn pink or a yellow straw color.  The more exposure from the sun or other radiation will make the color darker.

 Most of the jars sound like they were made in the 1920â€™s era.  If any of the jars have a ground lip they are older. 

 Is the Longlife jar amber or clear.  The amber color is the better of the two.


----------



## terrik502

Thank you everybody. I will get pictures and post them as soon as I get up to my sisterinlaws house. She tells me she has beans canned in some of them. LOL
 The longlife jar is clear.

 Thanks again
 Terri


----------



## Ghostrider

I found a pink Lamb mason at a thrift store for a buck, It probably isnt worth more than that but it is pretty. It was manufactured in Utah I think. I live here I really should know. Great find though.


----------



## Ghostrider

OOps, I was wrong, the mountain mason was made in utah. The lamb I dont know sorry.


----------



## lepew62

Here is a Brockway clear-vu mason I dug up recently. Resting up against it is a botton shard that reads Kerr glass mfg co. Sand Springs Okla. Pat. Aug. 31 1915. Can anyone fill me in a little on the Brockway.


----------



## dollarbill

Hey all 
  I've picked up a case or so of the Lamb jar out of the trash a year or so ago . They were all square jars and all had a pink tint to the glass .I belive they were made in Mt.Vernon Oh. years in operation 1855 TO 1964 .


----------



## coreya

hi lepew, The brockway is listed in the red book as # 514 and in pints 8-10 qts are 1-2 and the base shard is of a kerr (obviously) and could be one of numerous types as it was used on a lot of them. both early to mid 1900's


----------



## capsoda

The golden Harvest is from the 1970s but the rest run from the 1930s thru the 1950s. They will be worth more as canning jars than collectibles but I am pretty sure I have most of the same ones on one of my shelves with all the rest of my jars because the lowly and the majestic belong in the collection.


----------

